# ICD-10 codes and codes 59425/59426



## astough (May 2, 2016)

Hello,

Could someone please help clarify what ICD-10 codes to bill antepartum care only? I have a patient transferring out o state so I cannot bill her care globally. If I bill the code needed (59426) covering 7 visits which include all 3 trimesters I will have an crazy number of ICD-10 codes attached including which trimester and how many weeks.  Am I missing something? Does anyone know the correct way to bill this situation. Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks, 
Angie


----------



## CodingKing (May 2, 2016)

I don't think its any different than when you bill for the full global. I think you can just code based off what the patient status was on the last visit. I believe the only time you need to include all the other codes is when you did not see the patient enough and need to bill for each visit. In those cases when each E&M is billed separately, you would use the DX associated with each visit.


----------

